# Best blue gill lure



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright guys I have a farm pond/strip mine we have been fishing and always seem to get a few good keepers for sure. To me I have never found that go to lure or coler for that matter. Just wondering what everyone else uses for there go to blue gill lure. A little swedish pink pimple is what I always tie on first. Thanks guys and any other trick's you are willing to share would be great.

FATKID


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

For pond blugill my go-to is nothing but freefall a tiny plain hook with a shishcabob of maggots from tip to eye, never anyhting fancy for starters.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well let add to this question . If you know the lake depths were do you start looking for the big gills . deep/shallow/weeds/structure/


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

White Pin Min with a red dot. Thread on a waxworm from end to end. After it is threaded, squeeze it just enough to get it ozzing.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

leeabu said:


> White Pin Min with a red dot. Thread on a waxworm from end to end. After it is threaded, squeeze it just enough to get it ozzing.


I was thinking the same exact thing! Ive been using a hot pink pin min with black dot with a white glow back that has a hoy pink dot in the middle its been deadly on pond gills.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I like tear drops in pink/white or firetiger. I have also been doing well on the checkai gold in 3 to 4mm. This is a good one for deeper water. I would start at the weed edges and keep probing around till you find them. Once it warms up you may find them up in the weeds. If these areas don't work go deep.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.customjigs.com/icefishing/hardspoons/demon.html

size 10s or 12s. almost always have one tied on. i love demons for crappie, trout and gills. i like to hang a waxie off of it. on my other rod i will try something horizontal, such as a bobber fry or a small "fat boy" ...or maybe a black ant with some hair. i pretty much like green, white, and black as far as color. id say those are my high confidence go to type lures. no other weights or swivels or snaps or anything else but the jig. i use 2 lb. line too. i like the whole presentation to be as clean and stealthy as possible. but sometimes when the fish go nuts, or when they shut off, it doesnt matter. 

in general, on a farm pond id look for the depeest water because its probably the warmest water.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never tried the deepest spot and was always wondering if just like in the summer the fish would move there for the best water temp. for lures I also tie a fly up about a foot or so above my lure seems to help.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hard water is just bought a bunch of jigs from there but didn't get any of those. Did get quite a few demon spoons.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Chart/blk spinner, 1/32oz. Have one in firetiger also. They absolutely slay gills anywhere I find them. Hard to find with the little propeller on them,unless you order online. Especially in gill ponds! I also use them as skunk stoppers......

Mr. A


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

might be just wishfull thinking from you guys but I think were talking about baits to use through the ice 

I make my own jig that is basically a single gold tungsten bead placed on the bend of a size 14 or 16 fly hook.
then I t-rig a 3/4 inch thin strip of red plastic. Its like a mini wacky rig that you would use for bass. Sometimes tipped with a single spike, sometimes plain. Even when fish stop biting everything else this gets bit. Lots of times when you have to tease fish into biting other baits this get eaten as soon as they see it. I do a slightly larger version that is awesome for crappie too.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to go a little off the beaten path here. If there is anywhere near you that sells fly fishing stuff, particularly pre-tied flies, go and look for some Gold Ribbed Hare's Ear nymphs and some Pheasant Tail nymphs. Sizes 8-10-12. Tip with a maggot, wax worm, tiny piece of crawler, whatever. I don't know what it is about those two nymphs, but gills just love them! Use a split shot or two to get them down.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Big Joshy is right. I was just feeling the itch and posted all willy nilly with my post. Sorry if I offended any hard water fans. I'm sure it won't be the last time a rookie mistake like that is made, and gets a laugh! 

Mr. A


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Open water the beetle spin is magic, I customize mine. Ice any tiny jig with a mag will get um. But the glow ratso is the only plastic I've had constant success with, then again I only tried 3 different plastics this year before going to the maggots it kinda a sure thing,imo. Idid find that a certain color produced better at nimi the last few weeks. LOL!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

For ice fishing it is a black ant with red dot. The only thing I vary is using a spike or a waxworm. For open water spinning it is the same except spike or small piece of worm under a very small float or slip bobber. For open water fly casting it is a black wooley worm, black foam ant with a small shot to sink it very slow or small white/blue streamer.
Those are my "go to" selection. When they fail I'm willing to try anything.


----------

